# Good News



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

The DON JUAN docks at VDC Port NEAT Jersey City,NJ today:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:t
cheers
vern


----------



## wchast (Aug 12, 2011)

YES ! Now, maybe in 2 weeks we get our rides !


----------



## boi222 (May 31, 2007)

YES!!! Hopefully we clear customs fast and go through the VPC quickly too... does anyone know if they will do the oil change at the VPC too?


----------



## nonstopdoc1 (Jan 29, 2012)

vern said:


> The DON JUAN docks at VDC Port NEAT Jersey City,NJ today:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:t
> cheers
> vern


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

nonstopdoc1 said:


>


Love the picture.
cheers
vern


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

boi222 said:


> YES!!! Hopefully we clear customs fast and go through the VPC quickly too... does anyone know if they will do the oil change at the VPC too?


One step closer,7/6/2012 Liner Release and Customs Release.:thumbup:
cheers
vern


----------



## boi222 (May 31, 2007)

vern said:


> One step closer,7/6/2012 Liner Release and Customs Release.:thumbup:
> cheers
> vern


does this mean, we actually cleared customs?


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

boi222 said:


> does this mean, we actually cleared customs?


:dunno: Thats what was posted on the shipping site.
cheers
vern


----------



## StPaul135 (Feb 15, 2012)

+1 
I am also showing that my car has cleared customs! Thats seems amazingly fast, especially with the holiday, but I'll take it. 
Anyone have any idea how long we should expect in VPC? If it really has cleared customs then it should be less than 2 weeks to get it trucked out to the middle of the country, I hope.


----------



## dsturgeon (Feb 20, 2012)

Was the ship a day late getting into the port? Brunswick is my port scheduled for 7/9.


----------



## StPaul135 (Feb 15, 2012)

No, they changed the arrival date a few weeks ago from the 4th to the 5th. I doubt the dock workers are on the job on the 4th anyway.
The W&W website still shows the Don Juan arriving in Brunswick on the 9th


----------



## wchast (Aug 12, 2011)

vern said:


> :dunno: Thats what was posted on the shipping site.
> cheers
> vern[/QUOTE
> 
> Hey Vern: Now that our vehicles have cleared Customs do we not have a way tracking at VPC and to our respective dealerships other than depending upon our CA's that have all ready spent their commissions from their sale ? LOL


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

wchast said:


> vern said:
> 
> 
> > :dunno: Thats what was posted on the shipping site.
> ...


----------



## nonstopdoc1 (Jan 29, 2012)

vern said:


> Love the picture.
> cheers
> vern


Thanks!.



vern said:


> One step closer,7/6/2012 Liner Release and Customs Release.:thumbup:
> cheers
> vern





vern said:


> :dunno: Thats what was posted on the shipping site.
> cheers
> vern





StPaul135 said:


> +1
> I am also showing that my car has cleared customs! Thats seems amazingly fast, especially with the holiday, but I'll take it.
> Anyone have any idea how long we should expect in VPC? If it really has cleared customs then it should be less than 2 weeks to get it trucked out to the middle of the country, I hope.


How are you guys tracking it? I tried tracking it on E H Harms website by using my last name and VIN and it says 'No matching vehicle found'. 

I am using following URL.

https://eurodelivery.ehharms.com/edts/ehharms/

Is this the right website? or do I need some other info to track it?

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## dsturgeon (Feb 20, 2012)

I have used these 2 sites to track the boat, Don Juan. The boat doesn't always show up on each site but keep trying.

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/

http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=9V8796


----------



## StPaul135 (Feb 15, 2012)

I use this sight:
Got to "I want to" and select "track and trace my cargo"
Under Cargo ID, put your VIN number
I'm not sure how much help this will be now that the ship is in port. I checked with my CA and he said my car is in port and I should see it by the end of next week. I sure hope so!


----------



## nonstopdoc1 (Jan 29, 2012)

These websites only track the vessel. How can I track stuff like customs clearance etc.? 


Sent from my HTC One X using Bimmer App


----------



## nonstopdoc1 (Jan 29, 2012)

StPaul135 said:


> I use this sight:
> Got to "I want to" and select "track and trace my cargo"
> Under Cargo ID, put your VIN number
> I'm not sure how much help this will be now that the ship is in port. I checked with my CA and he said my car is in port and I should see it by the end of next week. I sure hope so!


I am in midwest so hoping for 2 weeks from port drop off.

Sent from my HTC One X using Bimmer App


----------



## squareroot (Jan 5, 2012)

nonstopdoc1 said:


> These websites only track the vessel. How can I track stuff like customs clearance etc.?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Bimmer App


This is about the most comprehensive tracking article I have ever read...enjoy:

http://www.bmwblog.com/2009/07/14/how-to-follow-a-new-bmw-from-order-to-shipping-and-to-delivery/


----------



## StPaul135 (Feb 15, 2012)

Oops. Sorry, I forgot the link:
http://www.2wglobal.com/www/WEP/index.jsp

It does say mine was released from customs, but I'm not sure how accurate it is. Now that its in country I think your best bet is to check with your rep, even if you are a bit of a pain in the ass.


----------



## StPaul135 (Feb 15, 2012)

Mine seemed to get through in a day or so. I had a small scratch on each of my front rims, but probably not significant enough for them to fix. I also needed the map upgrades. 
I hope you get through quick. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a Saturday delivery. Good luck.


----------



## dsturgeon (Feb 20, 2012)

Good news I got my PCD re-delivery day email today for 7/31. Bad news I have to go to Taipei for a couple of weeks as of today too. I won't be back until 8/4. I knew this would happen.


----------



## wchast (Aug 12, 2011)

nonstopdoc1 said:


> Received email from BMW NA this am and my car is still in customs clearance. :-(
> 
> Any idea on how much time to expect at VPC? My car will need at least a map update.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Bimmer App


Wow ! Sounds like you are one of the minority numbers that Customs has selected for closer scrutiny . They really take their time when your car is subject to a close review. It's a " wild card " in terms when they release it now. Just depends how much they disassemble during their review. That just sucks !:thumbdwn:


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Did any of you guys receive your BMW Assist card with your welcome package? They said mine would be here early July. Still no card.
cheers
vern


----------



## boi222 (May 31, 2007)

vern said:


> Did any of you guys receive your BMW Assist card with your welcome package? They said mine would be here early July. Still no card.
> cheers
> vern


Welcome package? Was that supposed to arrive in the mail?


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

boi222 said:


> Welcome package? Was that supposed to arrive in the mail?


Thats what I was told when I called about the BMW Assist Card. There are a few important phone numbers on the card at least to me.Roadside Assistance,Stolen Vehicle Recovery and Door Locks,Customers Relations,Dealer.
cheers
vern


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

vern said:


> Thats what I was told when I called about the BMW Assist Card. There are a few important phone numbers on the card at least to me.Roadside Assistance,Stolen Vehicle Recovery and Door Locks,Customers Relations,Dealer.
> cheers
> vern


I just called to find out about the card and I was given false information. They don't send out cards any more. Oh well.
cheers
vern


----------



## wchast (Aug 12, 2011)

StPaul135 said:


> The people at the 800 number tell me my car has been released for shipping and I should see it in Minnesota sometime between Friday and Tuesday. I wish they could have been more specific, but that was the best she could tell me.


No kidding ! I was told on Wednesday that my car will be at the dealership this Friday; now they are telling me next Tuesday. I can't take all of this foreplay at my old age. :tsk:


----------



## boi222 (May 31, 2007)

my car finally got released from VPC and ready to be loaded on to the truck... =) ..but it doesnt look like it will make it for this weekend, i was so hoping to get it this weekend...=(


----------



## boi222 (May 31, 2007)

Looks like I got lucky, I was able to pickup today.. but since I rushed them, my car didn't get washed or really checked by the dealer.. just basically handed to me as is off the truck


----------



## mafdcb (Apr 19, 2012)

Hoping that my car is delivered today in Pittsburgh, that's the dropoff date for the trucking company, will let you know if they call me and you can use it to gauge your dropoff times. My guess is that they are traveling toward the midwest now.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*Good news*

Finally,pick up time at the dealers at 4 o'clock this afternoon.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::
cheers
vern


----------



## mafdcb (Apr 19, 2012)

*Good news*

Mine arrived and will be ready for pickup at 6:30 Pm! Good luck to everyone


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

vern said:


> Finally,pick up time at the dealers at 4 o'clock this afternoon.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::
> cheers
> vern


Are you going to detour through the Dolomiten on the way home?


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

wish i could.
cheers
vern


----------



## nonstopdoc1 (Jan 29, 2012)

vern said:


> Finally,pick up time at the dealers at 4 o'clock this afternoon.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::
> cheers
> vern





mafdcb said:


> Mine arrived and will be ready for pickup at 6:30 Pm! Good luck to everyone


Congrats guys!

Unfortunately, mine is still in NJ. I spoke to BMW NA this morning and mine was 'being brought to VPC' today. She said to call in couple of days for an ETA. I am not expecting it for another week now.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

nonstopdoc1 said:


> Congrats guys!
> 
> Unfortunately, mine is still in NJ. I spoke to BMW NA this morning and mine was 'being brought to VPC' today. She said to call in couple of days for an ETA. I am not expecting it for another week now. [/QUOTE
> Thank you. Hang in there.:thumbup:
> ...


----------



## wchast (Aug 12, 2011)

vern said:


> Finally,pick up time at the dealers at 4 o'clock this afternoon.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::
> cheers
> vern


Same here Wednesday morning. Got to see my car last night in the service garage. Some one had dirty feet some where along the trip.


----------



## boi222 (May 31, 2007)

wchast said:


> Same here Wednesday morning. Got to see my car last night in the service garage. Some one had dirty feet some where along the trip.


can you ask what is actually done at the dealer service garage when you take redelivery? i sort of rushed my dealer and he pulled it out of service to allow me to take redelivery last weekend, so i didnt get the full cleaning of the car either.. luckily the 1200 mile service was already done at the VPC, so i hope i didnt miss anything by rushing him


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

boi222 said:


> can you ask what is actually done at the dealer service garage when you take redelivery? i sort of rushed my dealer and he pulled it out of service to allow me to take redelivery last weekend, so i didnt get the full cleaning of the car either.. luckily the 1200 mile service was already done at the VPC, so i hope i didnt miss anything by rushing him


2 things that I know of and there are probably more.
They have to activate BMW Assist and get all your information to do so.
Program your Nav if you have it. good luck
cheers
vern


----------



## StPaul135 (Feb 15, 2012)

Happy to report my new-1 and I were happily reunited yesterday afternoon. I almost forgot how much I love this car! I hope everyone else is seeing there car soon too.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

StPaul135 said:


> Happy to report my new-1 and I were happily reunited yesterday afternoon. I almost forgot how much I love this car! I hope everyone else is seeing there car soon too.


Great news,enjoy like the rest of us that took delivery. Good luck:thumbup:
cheers
vern


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*BMW Welcome Kit*

It arrived today, BMW USB key. No BMW Assist Card but at least we get a BMW USB key.IMO it can be useful.:thumbup:
cheers
vern


----------



## boi222 (May 31, 2007)

vern said:


> It arrived today, BMW USB key. No BMW Assist Card but at least we get a BMW USB key.IMO it can be useful.:thumbup:
> cheers
> vern


nice! i wonder if this depends on what dealer you buy from... i have never received any gifts from BMW and this is my 3rd car from them .... :dunno:


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Vern,

Start practicing for the next ED. This looks awesome.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkoE0kgAGpM&feature=related


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

JustinTJ said:


> Hey Vern,
> 
> Start practicing for the next ED. This looks awesome.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkoE0kgAGpM&feature=related


It really does look awesome but I have one problem ,me and heights don't get along very well. My wife says she is willing to give it a shot. Thanks for thinking of me:thumbup:
cheers
vern


----------



## nonstopdoc1 (Jan 29, 2012)

vern said:


> It arrived today, BMW USB key. No BMW Assist Card but at least we get a BMW USB key.IMO it can be useful.:thumbup:
> cheers
> vern


I too recieved my BMW key fob shaped 2 GB USB drive yesterday in mail. Too small for my use but nice gesture.

Now only if they can give me back my car. I was told last Monday that car was going to be released to trucking company and was expected to be loaded on truck on Tuesday. I spoke to my sales rep. from dealership yesterday (Friday) and he was unable to give any ETA. I guess car is somewhere between NJ and St. Louis. Yesterday marked 8 weeks since I dropped off my car in Paris. I don't know who to blame either.


----------



## StPaul135 (Feb 15, 2012)

+1 on the USB drive. A fun little souvenir.

But holy ****, what is up with your car? I got mine in Minnesota almost 2 weeks ago! You must be really frustrated, especially since you are losing precious top-down days right now.

There is no doubt the ED experience is an amazing one, but also no doubt that the redelivery sucks. Eight weeks just seems like too much time to wait for a car you are already paying for. I would love to see BMW improve this aspect of ED before my next ED in three years.

Good luck. I hope you see your car soon!


----------



## nonstopdoc1 (Jan 29, 2012)

StPaul135 said:


> +1 on the USB drive. A fun little souvenir.
> 
> But holy ****, what is up with your car? I got mine in Minnesota almost 2 weeks ago! You must be really frustrated, especially since you are losing precious top-down days right now.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Finally picking up my car today. It was ready yesterday but I couldn't make it. 8 weeks it is. I think I am the last one from Don Juan group.


----------



## dsturgeon (Feb 20, 2012)

Not the last Doc. I am picking mine up on the 9th at the PCD when I get back from Taiwan.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

nonstopdoc1 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Finally picking up my car today. It was ready yesterday but I couldn't make it. 8 weeks it is. I think I am the last one from Don Juan group.


Good luck,enjoy. Love the Black Sapphire
cheers
vern


----------



## wchast (Aug 12, 2011)

nonstopdoc1 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Finally picking up my car today. It was ready yesterday but I couldn't make it. 8 weeks it is. I think I am the last one from Don Juan group.


Gee Doc; I have had mine for two weeks now. That is really a bummer having to wait that long after your car arrives port. As I stated in an earlier post: must have been in Customs for a close look. Time is getting closer to consider what to order next . Think I'm going to seriously consider diesel in 30 months for my next go around with BMW. Hearing some impressive numbers. Any way, it's great that you are finally getting to mate back up with your car. She is a beauty !


----------

